# How much crying is allowed?



## bjackmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Bought a beautiful color way recently at the NJ sheep and wool festival and started on a new shawl. Its worked length wise and I've made one length and made the turn to do the second length-wise row in the next color. Yesterday I had to quickly put my project down and run to the aid of my grandson. Two hours later I returned and discovered that in my haste part of my project landed in my half empty coffee cup. It had been soaking in coffee for two hours! I gently rinsed it as best I could and laid the now wet portion out to block it. But I can tell there is a five inch section that is "stained". 
Now what do I do???? Other than crying.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have no helpful suggestions, but I would be crying too. I'm sorry.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh no...  I don't blame you. I'd cry too.

This might sound silly, but not knowing the original color you are working with.. is there any way that staining the whole thing would transform it to look uniform? and maybe still something really pretty?

I stained a nice white slip one time years ago. It bugged me, even though who was gonna see it? I dyed the whole thing dark beige/brown, and got a lot more years out of it.


----------



## bjackmom (Dec 6, 2011)

The thought of staining the whole row did cross my mind. I also thought of re-dying it. The original color is a very light gray. Each of the six rows gets progressively darker with the last row being black. I don't think dyeing it brown would work well but I wondered about using a blue - just enough to give it a hint of blue. 
In the meantime I'm going to finish the piece. As my husband jokes - with the coffee stain it will match the rest of my wardrobe well.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

bjackmom said:


> The thought of staining the whole row did cross my mind. I also thought of re-dying it. The original color is a very light gray. Each of the six rows gets progressively darker with the last row being black. I don't think dyeing it brown would work well but I wondered about using a blue - just enough to give it a hint of blue.
> In the meantime I'm going to finish the piece. As my husband jokes - with the coffee stain it will match the rest of my wardrobe well.


You could certainly re-dye it but I've had the odd wreck with coffee and Spot Shot is my friend. 

I've found the the aerosol is far more effective than the spray pump bottle and it's a good idea to test it on a small corner first but it's saved me several times. 

It's intended to to get stains out of carpets and effective enough that I got a bottle of red wine out of a cream colored carpet, although it did take a lot.


----------



## bjackmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would cut it and start over. Use the portion to knit something smaller so that the coffee stain is divided fairly equally over the item and looks like part of the dye job.


----------

